# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Βοήθεια για εξοπλισμό

## fit

Γειά χαρά σε όλους,μια μικρή βοήθεια σε ένα καινούργιο στο δίκτυο που θέλει να συνδεθεί σαν client.
Μένω στην Πατησίων και απο ένα σκανάρισμα που έκανα στην ταράτσα μου λαμβάνω 4AP του AWMN αλλά το πιο κοντινό σε μένα είναι στα 1.81 km,θέλω να ρωτήσω
τι εξοπλισμό να χρησιμοποιήσω,ένας γνωστός που που συνδέεται σαν πελάτης χρησιμοποιεί το ovislink 5460AP και grid stella dorradus είναι καλά αυτά; ή να χρησιμοποιήσω Dlink με πιάτο gilbertini;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Ποιους βλεπεις?

----------


## bedazzled

Ovislink με 80άρι πιάτο..

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> Ovislink με 80άρι πιάτο..


Όλα τ'άλλα είναι πράσινα δαμάσκηνα και ψιλές ελιές (όπως 'ελεγε και ο χάρρυ κλύν)  ::

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Ovislink με 80άρι πιάτο..
> 
> 
> Όλα τ'άλλα είναι πράσινα δαμάσκηνα και ψιλές ελιές (όπως 'ελεγε και ο χάρρυ κλύν)


ελεος !!! που το θυμηθηκες αυτο??? αχχαχαχααχαχ


θα συμφωνησω και εγω για το 80αρακι πιατακι και το ovislinkaki  ::

----------


## fit

Βλέπω τους
6751 bladews AP
633 AP
6610maiden AP
10636senius AP
4098gvaf AP
Στον τελευταίο θέλω να συνδεθώ λόγω μικρής αποστάσεως.

----------


## fit

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον,για το ovislink ξέρω ποιό κατάστημα το πουλάει,για πιάτο;κατα προτίμηση gilbertini μήπως ξέρετε κάποιο κατάστημα και μια διεύθυνση,
αν δεν μπορείτε να το γράψετε στο φόρουμ στείλτε μου πμ.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## PIT

Ελα σε επικοινωνια με τον gvaf ειτε απο το παρων forum ή μεσα απο το wind. Και πες του τα σχετικα για την συνδεση σου στο ΑΡ του.  ::  

Εχει σχεση και η αποσταση αλλα και με τι signal τον πιανεις  ::

----------


## fit

Το έχω κάνει ήδη μέσω Wind και περιμένω απαντησή του.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## anka

> Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον,για το ovislink ξέρω ποιό κατάστημα το πουλάει,για πιάτο;κατα προτίμηση gilbertini μήπως ξέρετε κάποιο κατάστημα και μια διεύθυνση,
> αν δεν μπορείτε να το γράψετε στο φόρουμ στείλτε μου πμ.
> Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.


Πιατάκι τύπου gilbertini αλουμινένιο θα βρεις στη πανηλεκτρονική Σκρα 96 Καλλιθέα . Ένα + που έχει αυτό το πιάτο είναι το μεγάλο μπράτσο που έχει για να δένει με τον ιστό, με αποτέλεσμα να μπορεί να παίρνει μεγάλη κλίση προς τα κάτω.

----------


## fit

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## gvaf

> Το έχω κάνει ήδη μέσω Wind και περιμένω απαντησή του.
> Ευχαριστώ


  ::

----------


## fit

Αν βάλω 100cm πίατο τι διαφορά θα έχω με το 80cm;Για πιάτο αλουμινίου της Gilbertini αναφέρομαι.
θέλω να το συνδέσω με ovislink 5460P για χρήση πελάτη και αν ξέρει κάποιος ποιά η διαφορά στην τιμή του.
Αξίζει ή να προτιμήσω 80cm;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.  ::

----------


## PIT

Αν μιλαμε για μικρη αποσταση δεν αξιζει  ::  Ενταξει θα κερδισεις λιγο παραπανω gain αλλα δεν χρειαζεται. 

Το 80αρι σου φτανει  ::

----------


## gvaf

Έχεις σε pm το τηλέφωνο μου .
Πάρε με να σου πώ 5 πράγματα .

 ::

----------


## papashark

> Αν βάλω 100cm πίατο τι διαφορά θα έχω με το 80cm;Για πιάτο αλουμινίου της Gilbertini αναφέρομαι.
> θέλω να το συνδέσω με ovislink 5460P για χρήση πελάτη και αν ξέρει κάποιος ποιά η διαφορά στην τιμή του.
> Αξίζει ή να προτιμήσω 80cm;
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


Oσο ποιο μεγάλο το πιάτο, τόσο περισσότερο σήμα, και λιγότερος θόρυβος, γιατί εκτός από το κέρδος (ενίσχυση λήψης), έχεις και μεγαλύτερη απομόνωση λόγο μεγαλύτερης κατευθηντικότητας

----------


## JB172

Μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι το ovislink δεν κατεβάζει ισχύ κάτω από 8 dBm σε 802.11b ως client.
Οπότε για να φτάσει να έχει maximum 20 dB στους 802.11b (που είναι και το νόμιμο) πρέπει να κάνει ματσακωνιές (πχ. μεγάλου μήκους καλώδιο)

----------


## Nikiforos

Για να πας όμως στο 8 τι θα κάνεις με το καλώδιο να βάλεις 16 m LMR200 που έχει εξασθένηση σήματος 0.5db/m? (σύμφωνα με το priveshop). Αν εξαιρέσουμε αυτό το θέμα είναι καλό μηχανηματάκι, το έχω στο εξοχικό. http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403108 Εγώ δεν ήξερα πριν το πάρω αυτό το θέμα μιας και δεν αναφέρεται καπου πόσο κατεβαίνει. Αν θες να είσαι νόμιμος από ισχύ μάθε ποιό μηχανάκι παίζει σε client mode και να μπορεί να έχει 0 tx power. Aν θες κάνε τον κόπο να δεις το album μου εδώ :
http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... osGT/AWMN/ έχω πολλές φωτος σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό, και το χειροποίητο POE που έχω φτιάξει για το ovislink.

----------


## JB172

> Για να πας όμως στο 8 τι θα κάνεις με το καλώδιο να βάλεις 16 m LMR200 που έχει εξασθένηση σήματος 0.5db/m? (σύμφωνα με το priveshop).


Τα μπέρδεψες βρε Νικηφόρε.
Το ζητούμενο δεν είναι να φτάσει στα 8 dbm. Αυτά ήδη τα έχει ως minimum.
Το ζητούμενο είναι να φτάσει maximum στα 20 db.
Αρα 20 - 8 = 12, απολαβή κεραίας και απώλειες καλωδίου+connectors

----------


## Nikiforos

AAA! μπέρδεμα και αυτό!!! δλδ με πιάτο 60cm που έχω στο εξοχικό και 3m LMR200 R-SΜΑ σε NTYPE-MALE και feeder yagi 9db, πόσο παίζω?

----------


## JB172

Δες εδώ και κάνε τους υπολογισμούς για τους 2.4
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=33823 inet
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=33823 ασύρματα.
Το feeder δεν παίζει ρόλο.
Υπολόγισε χονδρικά και 1-2 db απώλειες από τους connectors και ότι χάνεις από το καλώδιο.

----------


## 7bpm

Πάνω-κάτω στα 22dBm είναι το 60αρι πιάτο στους 2412 MHz, και αλλά 8 που βγάζει, minimum, το ovislink, πιάνεις κοντά στα 30 χωρίς τις απώλειες. 

Εάν τώρα υπολογίσεις περίπου -1 dBm για τους connectors και τα pigtails και maximum -2 με -4 για το καλώδιο (εξαρτάτε πόσα μέτρα είναι), μιλάς για κοντά στα 26 dBm η εγκατάσταση που έχεις στο εξοχικό.

Δυστυχώς πάνω από το επιτρεπόμενο όριο.

----------


## Nikiforos

3 μέτρα LMR200 πρέπει να έχει απώλειες 0.5db/m. pigtail δεν θα έχει θα είναι από R-SMA σε Ntype-Male. Μην ξεχνάς και τις ελιές έτσι? κάτι χάνουμε και εκεί από ισχύ!  ::   ::   ::   ::  τι να κάνουμε που να ήξερα τι κάνει το μηχανάκι αυτό πριν το αγοράσω? καλά τόσο δύσκολο είναι να του κάνουν ένα FW να κατεβαίνει στο 0 ? http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403610

----------


## 7bpm

> ... Μην ξεχνάς και τις ελιές έτσι? κάτι χάνουμε και εκεί από ισχύ! ...


Δυστυχώς και πάλι δεν έχει καμία σημασία το τι χάνεις από τυχόν εμπόδια σε μια ζεύξη. Σημασία έχει τι εκπέμπεις εσύ, δηλαδή το κεραιοσύστημα σου.

----------


## Nikiforos

Tελικά όμως δεν απαντήσαμε στο παιδί παραπάνω, ποιό μηχάνημα κάνει για client και να μπορεί να κατέβει 0 για την ισχύ?? σίγουρα αποκλείουμε τα ovislink.

----------


## JB172

> Tελικά όμως δεν απαντήσαμε στο παιδί παραπάνω, ποιό μηχάνημα κάνει για client και να μπορεί να κατέβει 0 για την ισχύ?? σίγουρα αποκλείουμε τα ovislink.


Κάποιο routerboard της σειράς 411 και μία κάρτα cm6 ή cm9
ή d-link 900AP+ με firmware από τον acinonyx.

Υπάρχουν και άλλα που δεν μου έρχονται τώρα στο μυαλό.

----------


## Nikiforos

firmware από Acinonyx? τι κάνει αυτό? τα AP της σειράς linksys αυτά με το linux δεν κάνουν ?

----------


## JollyRoger

το dlink900ap+ δεν κυκλοφορεί στο εμπόριο πλέον, έχει καταργηθεί σα μοντέλο...

το firmware το είχε σκαλίσει λίγο ο acinonyx για να παίζει πιο σωστά η ρύθμιση ισχύος του...

----------


## papashark

Καλύτερη επιλογή είναι σίγουρα το 411 με μια καρτούλα είτε R52 είτε αντίστοιχη.

Αλλες επιλογές είναι :
- wrt54gl όπου του περνάς ένα openWRT, ddWRT, κλπ
- Οτιήποτε πέρνει openWRT
- EZ2 (δεν θυμάμαι αν κυκλοφορεί ακόμα)
- Routerboard crossroads
- Askey

Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει tplink πάντως που είναι πολύ φθηνά...
Κι αμα φτιάξουν την ισχύ εξόδου στα bullet θα γίνουν ανάρπαστα !

----------


## denlinux

WAP54G(Linksys) με OpenWRT.

----------


## denlinux

> Για να πας όμως στο 8 τι θα κάνεις με το καλώδιο να βάλεις 16 m LMR200 που έχει εξασθένηση σήματος 0.5db/m? (σύμφωνα με το priveshop).


Δεν ειναι σωστη αυτη η λυση...
Οσο μεγαλωνει η αντισταση του καλωδιου(δηλαδη οσο πιο πολλα μετρα καλωδιο βαζουμε)τοσο πιο πολυ εξασθενει το σημα..ΑΛΛΑ ομως εξασθηνει και το ΩΦΕΛΙΜΟ ΣΗΜΑ.

----------


## Nikiforos

Το γνωρίζω αυτό, έχω κάνει άπειρες δοκιμές με καλώδια. Όπως εξάλου γίνεται και με τις συνδέσεις, pigtails και όλα αυτά.

----------


## papashark

> WAP54G(Linksys) με OpenWRT.


Το L δεν σημαίνει Linksys, αλλά Linux  ::

----------


## denlinux

Εννοειται......  ::

----------

